# Guess who I ran into today...



## messhead (Dec 26, 2007)

So I am at the grocery store standing in the deli line and none other than Niki Taylor is standing next to me with her husband. So I say "excuse me, are you (brief pause) _Niki Taylor__? _She says yes, shakes my hand asks me for my name and I chat with her and her husband for like 5 minutes.

She was so so nice and gorgeous even in sweats and no make-up!!!!

I was totally stoked cause she is my all time favorite model, even though she doesn't really do it anymore. God, I even had a picture of her and her sister Krissy on my binder when I was in the 5th grade!!!! 

What a day!!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow, how cool.  It's kinda funny how we forget that most of the time celebs are regular people who do regular things like go to the grocery store...in sweats...without makeup.  She is really gorgeous, though.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 27, 2007)

How fun! I am glad you got to experience this!! Fantastic


----------



## liv (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh, I *loved* Niki and Krissy Taylor, I remember when she died and I was really sad, even though I was pretty young when it happened, I remember Nikki being interviewed in my sister's Seventeen magazine.  
That's neat that she was nice and talked to you.  =]


----------



## msmack (Dec 27, 2007)

so cool, i nver run into anyone in my town!!


----------



## Lotusrouge (Jan 23, 2008)

Excuse me but who is Niki Taylor ??!! She's only known in the U.S.
hahaha


----------



## nunu (Jan 23, 2008)

this is soo cool!!


----------



## captodometer (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lotusrouge* 

 
_Excuse me but who is Niki Taylor ??!! She's only known in the U.S.
hahaha_

 
Maybe she's a little bit before your time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She used to be the face of Cover Girl, among other things.  Think she's in her early 30's, but she hasn't really modeled much in the last decade.


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 23, 2008)

wow! cool she is so pretty!


----------



## glamdoll (Jan 23, 2008)

ah! how cool! SHe must live near by then right? if she was grocery shopping.


----------



## ashleydenise (Feb 2, 2008)

Nikki Taylor lives in Sac?


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Feb 2, 2008)

*I remember when her little sister Krissy died...It was so sad, and so shocking. She had SUCH a beautiful future in front of her..She died from using (maybe overusing...they didn't really make all the details clear) an Asthmatic Inhaler (which scared me, 'cause I have Asthma and use Inhalers).  When I was a pre-teen, I remember reading an article in YM, or Seventeen with her and her sister...There were some wonderful photos of them, and it was clear they were extremely close. Krissy was SO beautiful! When she died, Nikki went into a spiraling depression. It made me think of me and my sisters, and what would happen to me if something terrible ever befell them...I'm very close with them, especially Yvonne.

Anyway, I always thought Nikki was a 'real' person...Not one of those 'plastic' jerks like NaOmi!  What MESSHEAD said only confirms what I always thought
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------

